# With a heavy heart



## Steerpike (Dec 14, 2012)

my thoughts have been with those children in Connecticut. I had a few words to say about it, but they all seem inferior to the situation. Let's not forget them.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah it's been a bad news day. 
There was a crazy with a knife in China going off on innocent people too. 
It's enough to make one want to build an island and hide away from the world.






With so much wrong in this world it is important to focus on what is right.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 14, 2012)

It really is sad to keep seeing this happen.  My thoughts are with them all today.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 15, 2012)

It makes me want to smile more and say hello to the people I have rush passed everyday.
No words work here, just thoughts and deeds.
I will do something today to make the world a little better.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 15, 2012)

I hugged my kids as soon as I got home. I can't imagine children that young having to deal with that, especially the ones who didn't make it. I'm not interested in why the killer did what he did. He's dead, and that's all I need to know about him.

I'd rather know about those whose lives were cut short. The principal sounded like a great person to have in charge of a school. Did the teachers die trying to protect as many children as possible? I'm sure the 20 children who died had touched people's lives, each in a unique and wonderful way, and now the world will never have the pleasure of knowing them as adults.

Thoughts and prayers are with the victims, survivors, and their loved ones.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 15, 2012)

We have to remember the brave teachers that died trying to protect their students, to remember that even though it has been a really, really terrible tragedy, there are still love and good people on this world. The little kids that died yesterday will be remembered too, it's so sad that they have lost their lives that way.

It is my wish that the international media will respect the privacy of the families, all the poor parents that right now are suffering a terrible pain and grief.

The fast actions of the school staff helped to save the lives of hundreds of children, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't stop crying about it every time I think about it and I want to hug my mum but she's on holiday in France. I like to think I'm good with words but I can't think of anything to say that could come close to describing the sadness in my heart. Earlier today when I was driving back from visiting friends and stopped at the motorway services there were so many families there with kids just being kids and enjoying themselves. And I was wondering, how could you tell a child about the news? How could you even though it's such big news, it's everywhere on TV and radio and newspapers, how can they not spot it? But then I remember Columbine. It happened on my 11th birthday and it was big news but my parents didn't tell me. I didn't find out til years later when I did a wikipedia search on my birthday. I can see why they didn't tell me, because how could you?

But there are those who don't have a choice. The parents of the dead and of the other children in the school. And my heart goes out to them because of what they've been through and will continue to go through for the rest of their lives.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 17, 2012)

There are no words to match the evil that 121412 did on Friday.
I will give him no glory, no mass murderer will be called my name by me again.

Every time we say his name we encourage the next one, going out in a blaze of fame.
I will call the killers by the date they did the deed.
911 killers aren't well known, why should our home grown demons get anymore fame?

I pray for the survivors, the families of the fallen, and our nation to do what is right, and to find ways to prevent these massacres.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 17, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> I will give him no glory, no mass murderer will be called my name by me again.
> 
> Every time we say his name we encourage the next one, going out in a blaze of fame.


I totally agree, Severin R. I was somewhat touching on that point in my earlier post when I said that we should focus on the victims, not the killer.

I just read about two boys: Jack, whose pro-football hero is getting involved with his family and Noah, whose twin sister survived the attack. It's hard to learn about the victims and to think of them as real people whose lives ended in a horrible and unnecessary way. It's painful to read about it. I can't imagine the pain of experiencing it or knowing the victims. Just knowing them to the extent that you can from an article is painful.

But I think it honors the victims to give them the spotlight, provided that the media is respectful and has obtained permission from the families. I skipped articles about the killer and his mother (though she's a victim as well). I won't add to the Yahoo! buzz count or trending count or whatever it's called.

I want no part of making any killer into another Jeff Dahmer, Ted Bundy, or any other idiots who made names for themselves at the expense of innocent victims.

Rot in Hell, 121412, and be forgotten there.


----------

